# Meyer mounted too low??



## droemeling (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a 1996 Chevrolet with a 7 1/2 foot meyer plow. I just got the plow and mounted it to my truck but the blade doesn't hit the ground, rather the shoe brackets hit the ground first. I'm guessing either the blade is too far tilted back or the mount is too low. Can anybody help me with this? Thank you.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Pins might be broke on the moldboard. Something is wrong with your moldboard or a frame


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, in not a Meyer guy but that moldboard, quadrant looks jacked up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;2110020 said:


> Pins might be broke on the moldboard. Something is wrong with your moldboard or a frame


Yea, that's a beginning of the issues


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2110025 said:


> Yea, that's a beginning of the issues


Actually, the beginning is being a Meyer.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Where the sector (quadrant) pins into the moldboard is the issue, Meyer's moldboards rust oot there and they eventually collapse before they completely fail. The sector could be hosed up too or a combination of the too.
The trip spring's shouldn't vertical they should be laying over at aboot 30 degrees.


----------



## droemeling (Feb 3, 2016)

Alright thanks guys. Sorry I don't know much about plows and looks like somebody lied to me when I bought it. How do I go about fixing this or is it not worth putting money into?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

droemeling;2110032 said:


> Alright thanks guys. Sorry I don't know much about plows and looks like somebody lied to me when I bought it. How do I go about fixing this or is it not worth putting money into?


If you have the ability to weld/fabricate you can repair it 
You can probably find a used 8' blade complete with sector, "A" frame with Cylinders for around $600-800 on Craigslist


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

droemeling;2110032 said:


> Alright thanks guys. Sorry I don't know much about plows and looks like somebody lied to me when I bought it. How do I go about fixing this or is it not worth putting money into?


That sucks.........sorry to hear that.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I think the sector is fine to me.
I'd look at the trip hinge and the stops for the billboard.

If it was standing up corectaly the sector would be level.
This is what Ya want.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Take some more pics and post

I hope it was cheap/free to ya.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2110029 said:


> Actually, the beginning is being a Meyer.


Excuse me sir, people skills?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like the truckside is leaning forward as well.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

dieselss;2110178 said:


> Looks like the truckside is leaning forward as well.


Thumbs Up

Or is that just another Meyer thing?


----------



## droemeling (Feb 3, 2016)

Here are a couple more pictures. Let me know if any different or close pictures would help. Thanks again.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok I'm no Meyer guy at all, but is that mount a behind the bumper mount?

Ok looking at it closer it looks like it to me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Theres way more wrong than I can type. Where the mole board hits the front stop on say the trip frame, its probably rotted/pushed out. The frame, how is it mounted to the truck? 
Where are you from? If you look at something used again, before you buy, post some pictures, yu will get an honest, evaluation of what your looking at. [from most of us]


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dieselss;2110463 said:


> Ok I'm no Meyer guy at all, but is that mount a behind the bumper mount?
> 
> Ok looking at it closer it looks like it to me.


Yeah looks like a old conventional mount that's been altered.


----------



## droemeling (Feb 3, 2016)

I live in Minnesota. The frame was modified to fit into a hitch which is mounted to the bottom of the frame where the tow hooks sat. I am now seeing how bad of a purchase this was and appreciate the feedback. I will see what I can do to try to fix this mount and plow, or if nothing count it as a loss and look for a different plow. If I do buy another plow I will definitely post it on here first so I don't make the same mistake.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Is the receiver your typical trailer hitch or something else?
FWIW that's a lot of weight for a typical trailer hitch and they're not intended for that type of use.
If/when you decide to get another plow make sure it has the correct mount.


----------



## shaffecv (Dec 27, 2009)

Was the truck the plow came off of lifted? It looks like the A-frame and moldboard were modified for a taller truck. But the pump frame is an older behind the bumper permanent style mount


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

does that have three holes on frame you might wanna have that looked at


----------

